# Tomintoul - Glen Avon



## Glenn (2 Apr 2013)

Guys, I'm up on the Moray Firth during August and plan to do some cycling while I'm there. Have any of you cycled from Tomintoul up Glen Avon to the Fords of Avon Refuge (it's below the SE ridge of Cairngorm), if you have, what is it like once the track stops at Faindouran Lodge bothy?

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/com...oul-glen-avon-cycling-route.htm?f_Cardinal=10


----------



## Ravelin (3 Apr 2013)

Have a look at the route described here - http://www.mtbtrails.info/Trail_Venue.aspx?VenueNumber=21
The section you asked about is described as follows

"After passing Faindoran Lodge the track soon disappears & you push for the next 5km across boglands & where the valley narrows, some very rough singletrack, only very brief spells of riding can be had over this 5km section, some spectacular views though, with Cairngorm looming directly in front of you."

so doesn't sound particularly enticing.


----------



## Glenn (3 Apr 2013)

Thanks, I hadn't seen that report when searching, looks like I will be stopping at the lodge to make a cuppa before heading back down


----------



## Cycleops (3 Apr 2013)

While you are in Tomintoul try some of their fine Whisky. Had a bottle of 16 yr for Christmas, wonderful stuff!


----------



## rusty bearing (7 Apr 2013)

If you plan to stop the night I did hear that the refuge had been improved but I'm not actually sure of this. It was a small affair (very large kennel) last time we went and probably holds two comfortably. Was grateful we'd taken the tent cos they'd just coated it in preservative!
Great spot though,


----------



## lpretro1 (11 Apr 2013)

Rusty - you are getting the emergency shelter at Fords of Avon mixed up with Faindouran Lodge (an MBA bothy) further east. For the OP please note that Faindouran suffered a major collapse with all the snow this winter and is not currently open for use as it has become dangerous. The MBA will get round to rectfying it but only when winter has well and truly gone - it is still full blown winter conditions in Cairngorms at the moment!


----------



## Glenn (11 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm not planning on stopping overnight up there just a day out on the bike.


----------

